# How Does Certificate Attestation In UAE Affect Starting A New Business?



## powerdocumentclearin (5 mo ago)

Certificate attestation is the first crucial step in determining whether your visa application or business registration goes through – it’s usually a requirement for such documents to be held by the appropriate authority, representing their legitimacy and proving that you’ve given permission for them to be used and shared as part of the verification process.
A business certificate is an extremely serious deal and is fundamental to guaranteeing that your business activities continue with negligible hitches. For example, you would require an exchange permit to work a business in the UAE, which an authoritative document is expressing definitively that its holder is permitted to complete exchange inside the country. An exchange permit would mean the option to exchange with different organizations which have similar privileges. In any case, a few organizations likewise get going with archives initially given in another country. For those to be substantial in the UAE, they should be appropriately validated, ideally with the assistance of a business record attestation service that knows precisely the thing they are doing.








*The Impact of Certificate Attestation on Starting a New Business in Dubai, UAE:*

During the establishment of a new business, in Dubai or UAE, documents need to be authenticated.
This authentication process is usually done by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, for the documents to be accepted by the local authority.
One such document that needs to be authenticated is the Certificate of Origin.
The Certificate of Origin is a document that is issued by the company to confirm that the goods being imported were manufactured in the country of origin.
For example, if a company imports raw material from China, then the Certificate of Origin will be issued by the Chinese Government to confirm that the goods will be used to manufacture goods in Dubai.
As per the UAE Ministry of Economy, the Dubai administration has been taking initiatives for making doing business in Dubai easier for foreign investors.
The Ministry of Economy issued a resolution number: (6) in the year 2006 which allowed the certificate of origin (CO) to recognize the certificate attestation from the specified country (not mandatory from the UAE Embassy).
Certificate Attestation is an important process when getting a new business started in UAE.
If you have an entity in Dubai, it has to obtain a certificate of good standing from the Dubai Chamber of Commerce and Industry and if you have one in any other emirate, it has to obtain a certificate of good standing from their chamber of commerce.
If a company is set up in UAE, then the process involves registration of the company and a bank account opened in the name of the company.
In order to open a bank account, the company should be registered under UAE law.
In this context, both the company and the bank require a Certificate of Good Standing which is issued by the government of the respective country.
This is proof of the company’s existence and is expected by the bank and the government.
*Purposes of certificate attestation in UAE:*

Certificate of attestation is a certificate issued by the designated authority of the Emirate where the document will be used.
Attestation is the process of certifying that a copy of a document is genuine and true to the original. The word ‘attest’ refers to an official seal or mark on this document.
In the UAE, attestation is a prerequisite for legalization or Apostille. Depending on the nature of the document, it should be attested by various authorities.
Dubai attestation is a formal procedure of verifying the document issued from the country of origin to ensure that the document is genuine.
It is also done to ensure that documents are not fake. This step is done to ensure that Dubai’s business community is protected from fraudulent activities.
Attestation refers to the process of making official or legal documents or certifications by a reliable authority.
Attestation of documents or certificates is necessary while conducting business, studying abroad, applying for a work visa, and in other legal matters that require recognition of educational qualifications, diplomas, and certification. For example, a document attestation is a process for verification of the authenticity and validity of such documents as your diploma, mark sheets, degree certificate, birth certificate, marriage certificate, and others.


----------

